# Butler Jacket - Pics



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I finished this today - it's my first tailored jacket ever....

It is made with 100% gray wool fabric and a silky poly lining.

Mr. W will wear it for the Murder Mystery event that I am chairperson for. He is playing the Butler. 

Beyond that, this will take a place in my dining room as a Butler prop. Mr. W going to make a special frame for him and it may very well be a permanent fixture in my dining room!

I went with an Edwardian styled jacket instead of the "ring master" styled jacket. This is a really versatile jacket for props... you can use all sorts of creepy, ugly, goofy masks, or use it as a costume for yourself!

We'll get lots of use out of it! And thanks to EVERYBODY who participated the in poll I made a few months ago to help me decide what to make next.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice msW--so you want my address now or later,


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautifully done MsW....you continue to amaze and inspire!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

NICE job K.

Let Mr. Wicked know, cute buttocks on the last shot, firm, but supple. LOL


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

wow! very nice!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

VERY NICE Ms W. !!!!!!!

WooooooHooooo.....I can't wait!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Every woman's dream! A man without brains or mouth...or head! LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

So Ms. W, when I finally build my own theater,will you be Head Costumer Designer?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking sharp!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic job! Nice walls.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is coming out nice.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much everybody!!! It seemed like it took forever to make, but I _was _working on something like three or four projects at once!

I'm really glad that I made this! It was a good test run for the next project, a tuxedo jacket, even though it's a different style!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ya know, that Ms W... she is one He** of a sewing mistress!!!! :devil:  Heeheehee

Sweet Butlers jacket Ms W!!!

So what is next now?  wink wink


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me Ms. Wicked!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

you're quite a wicked seamstress.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent job! And the model looks so life-like!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

another excellent piece, don't you ever sleep?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful work once again Kellie.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job there!!!!!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Mrs Wicked - seamstress to the scars


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome! That takes talent!


----------

